# Sierra Navada Here We Come



## browndog (11/10/12)

The time is nearly upon us, Liam (the Scientist) and I are off to California to particpate in Beer Camp #90 at Sierra Navada. We are leaving saturday morning and grabbing a hire car at LA and heading down towards San Diego for a couple of days of visiting breweries like;
Lost Abbey
Stone
Ballast Point
AleSmith
Green Flash
Karl Strauss
Pizza Port
Then flying to Sacremento and checking out a couple more breweries before catching the bus to Chico for the Beer Camp (where I get to celebrate my 49th birthday woohoo) After the beer camp we are flying down to San Fransico to check out;
Lauginitus
Russian River
Bear Republic
21st Amendment
Anchor
Triple Rock
and we are going to try and make it to some venues featured in Man vs Food.
Philippe's The Original
The signature French dipped sandwich, which Philippe's is said to have created during a very happy culinary accident.
Phil's BBQ
Dinosaur Sized Ribs, mesquite-grilled to a smoky perfection and slathered in their secret BBQ sauce.
Parker's Hot Dogs
Knucklehead Challenge: five 10-in. hot dogs shoved into one foot-long bun topped with 3-lbs. of homemade chili, cheese, onions, tomatoes and pickles with 1 lb. of fries on the side.
Jim Denny's Hamburger & Chili
Legendary pancakes, four 13-inch mouthwatering pancakes, topped with a mound of delectable toppings then smothered in fresh maple syrup.
Ike's Place
Home to some of the biggest sandwiches in San Francisco.

I reckon we are going to need a week to recover after this and I have to give a big thanks to Brisbane Amatuer Beer Brewers as this trip was my prize for winning their annual Championship last year and to Ross for passing his ticket to the camp on to Liam (who won the state championship) when he had to decline due to work commitments. Hopefully we will be able to post some progress pics while we are over there.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Cocko (11/10/12)

Thanks for sharing! <_< 

All the best BD, I am sure it will be amazing.

Keep us posted during the trip! :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spork (11/10/12)

My cholesterol went up just reading that.
Luckily all that fine beer will thin your blood, so blocked arteries won't matter.
So jelly.
Sounds like the trip of a lifetime.
Enjoy!


----------



## Franko (11/10/12)

Bastard


well done Browndog enjoy mate couldn't think of a better way to enjoy your birthday

Franko


----------



## Franko (11/10/12)

Also while in San Diego go to In and Out Burger sensational


----------



## Golani51 (12/10/12)

Make sure you take out the top health insurance. you will need it!


----------



## Brad Churchill (12/10/12)

Soooo jealous!

Only one problem..... 

Your 50th will probably be a bit of a let down by comparison.

Enjoy Cheers.


----------



## mckenry (12/10/12)

Nice.

We seriously need that 'Travel Beers" thread I suggested a while back. Not just a whats in the glass commercial or a single "Freds holiday piss up" thread.
BD - maybe you can go first?

Enjoy that holiday, sounds like it will be epic.


----------



## 2much2spend (12/10/12)

You lucky barsted!

Have fun!


----------



## Zizzle (12/10/12)

You guys are going to have a blast.

Try out some cheeses too. Even the supermarkets can have some interesting stuff. I'm partial to the spicy cheeses. Pepperjacks with green chilli. Keep your eye out for a wholefoods.

Stay away from the bacon. I big disappointment compared to Aussie bacon.

Was kinda hoping you would be going to GABF as we will be in the Denver area this weekend.

Will you be posting your tasting notes up for us?


----------



## browndog (12/10/12)

Spork said:


> My cholesterol went up just reading that.
> Luckily all that fine beer will thin your blood, so blocked arteries won't matter.
> So jelly.
> Sounds like the trip of a lifetime.
> Enjoy!




Yesterday I went to the chemist and got a new pack of my cholesterol pills do I can double the dose while I'm over there! A work mate was sayin to me the other day "when you are in San Fransico you have to go and see the blah blah blah whatever" I said Mal, if I can see it from the window of a pub, then I won't be seeing it mate


----------



## browndog (12/10/12)

Zizzle said:


> You guys are going to have a blast.
> 
> Try out some cheeses too. Even the supermarkets can have some interesting stuff. I'm partial to the spicy cheeses. Pepperjacks with green chilli. Keep your eye out for a wholefoods.
> 
> ...



We tried to get tickets for the GABF Matt, but to no avail. We have a massive beer list to get through and will do out best to get some info posted.


----------



## Screwtop (12/10/12)

Dirty Rotten....Lucky Barstewards!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy! 

Screwy


----------



## Zizzle (12/10/12)

browndog said:


> We tried to get tickets for the GABF Matt, but to no avail. We have a massive beer list to get through and will do out best to get some info posted.



I was talking to a couple at one of our local breweries the other night. They showed up to go to GABF last year. Didn't know they had to have tickets.

Out the front there were a bunch of scalpers. But one of the vendors noticed them contemplating what to do and offered them some tickets for free.

I hear it's pretty easy to get tickets out there.

But I think your cali trip sounds better anyway. GABF can be a bit rowdy.

"We have a massive beer list to get through", mate you make it sound like a chore 

So are you aiming to break Ross and Dave's record from their New York trip? 

I think it was a billion beers in 12 days. Jeez my liver struggled when they stayed with me, and I was working during the days so wasn't even on par with them.


----------



## DU99 (12/10/12)

all i can say ENJOY.and await pics when you get back


----------



## Logman (12/10/12)

Tony - just looking at beer camp on their website (never heard of it). Did you guys submit a video to go to this - if so, which is yours?


----------



## Ross (12/10/12)

Logman said:


> Tony - just looking at beer camp on their website (never heard of it). Did you guys submit a video to go to this - if so, which is yours?




Logman - I negotiated the trip for our club winner whilst I was Brewmaster at BABBS. I also got a personal invite to join Tony, but unfortunately work commitments meant I could only have gone for a few days which is far too short with all the other things to enjoy & experience while over there. Therefore I passed my invite across to Liam (our state champion last year) so Tony had someone to make it the trip of a lifetime with... Feeling very envious, but very pleased for them...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Damien13 (12/10/12)

Tony, for the sake of mankind, check out Luche Libre 'Surfin Cali Burito. 

It was also on man v food, and frigging changed my life... swear to god.


Enjoy matey!


----------



## WSC (12/10/12)

Tony, I just got a message from Liam.

He says he is too sick to travel, and to pass on his tickets to me.

I will have cancel a few things but I will ok just to meet you at the airport.

This is going to ba an awesome trip bro!


----------



## Logman (12/10/12)

Ross said:


> I negotiated the trip for our club winner whilst I was Brewmaster at BABBS.


Ah I see, some of those videos are pretty funny. 

Looks like a great trip, you're a good sport Ross  . Well I guess you know it's gone to someone that will get the most out of it.


----------



## browndog (12/10/12)

Matt, there's no way in hell Liam and I could break Ross and Dave's record, they were insane beer-drinking-monsters when they did their trip. 
Damien, I've put Luche Libre on the list and hopefully we'll get there.
Wade, make sure you drop by Liam's first, he has ALL the travel docs, mine included!


----------



## Paul H (12/10/12)

When I think about the term "..... camp" I keep thinking of the movie American Pie  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## matt white (12/10/12)

you suck


----------



## bigandhairy (12/10/12)

Tony and Liam, congrats guys. Sooooo jealous. Have a blast. Think of us poor IBU guys sitting at home calling you #!%#s  

bah


----------



## Bizier (12/10/12)

If you are going to RRBC and can make the half hour drive, go say g'day to expat brewer/owner Pete at Stumptown.
Only an Aussie could make a beer called "Blimey the Wanker" half an hour away from "Pliney the Elder".


----------



## tallie (12/10/12)

Have a great trip guys; looking forward to hearing all about it!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Pistol (12/10/12)

hope you're going with an airline with good beer allowance; I mean baggage allowance!

Enjoy


----------



## johnw (12/10/12)

You will be living the dream everyone of us has.

Don't drink so much you forget it tho.


----------



## browndog (16/10/12)

We are sitting in LAX waiting for our flight to Sacramento, we have just come from Carlsbad in San Diego. We kicked off on arrival by driving down to San Marcos and The Lost Abbey where we had a brewery tour and some nice west coast IPAs. The stand out beer being Lost and Found strong brown ale brewed with a whack of raisins. Then after being awake for 30 hrs we headed to our hotel for a nap then it was off to Stone. Words cannot describe this place, it is a palace in honour of craft beer. Liam and I had tasters of pretty well every Stone beer on tap, we agreed the stand out was a strong ale with the unlikely name of "beer brewed to age in a cave" the gift store was massive and the beer garden complete with flames coming out of huge rocks. The next morning we headed to Rip Current Brewing, this is a new brewery due to open in 4weeks time. It's owned by one of the guys attending beer camp with us. We got the royal tour then had a tasting of a few beers including a sour stout that was pretty interesting. Then we headed to Ballast Point and worked our way through their beer list sitting in the beer garden while the Blue Angels flew in tight formation overhead. Then we headed over to Alesmith, their range was fantastic with a lot of barrel aged beers which were simply awesome their nut brown barrel aged was sublime. We drove down to Carlsbad where we went to Pizzaport for dinner where we met up with some fellow campers for dinner. We shared a massive pizza and a couple of jugs of pink IPA brewed for a breast cancer awareness campaign. We are looking forward to a bit of a rest before hitting Sierra Navada, our luggage is getting heavy with glassware and beer, more to follow.


----------



## Zizzle (16/10/12)

Good stuff. Stone is pretty impressive - who was driving afterwards? 

No sleep on the long haul flight? Too excited?

Do the west coast IPA's taste better when you're on the west coast?


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Geez boys. What with leaving BABBs, winning comps, and buggering off to the US... Well.... I hate youse guys right now....


But seriously, with this thread and the FB posts it looks like you're having fun! Bastards!


----------



## winkle (16/10/12)

Have a good one guys - you'll love it!
Try not to come back yellow h34r:


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/12)

When you drop in on Anchor be sure to try their spirits. They do some wicked gins and whiskies. Check out the rye whiskey. Unreal.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/10/12)

Bastards!!!  

Remember you are representing Australia. Drink long and be merry!


----------



## browndog (21/10/12)

Our flight from Chico to San Fran has a 3hr delay so its time for an update. After a day in Sacramento where we visited River City Brewing an Pyramid Brewing. We caught the bus up to Chico for Beer Camp. People words cannot describe how cool beer camp was. We met for dinner at the Sierra Navada pub with host Steve Grossman filling us in on the 20 odd beers that were on tap while we dined on excellent food from the breweries restaurant. It happened to be my 49th birthday an things got very hazy after I finished off 3 big foots at 10.5 percent. Friday morning saw us meet with the brewer from the pilot brewery to discuss our recipe. We had decided on a brown IPA hopped with simcoe for bitterness with late centennial and citra. The beer would go through the torpedo with a 60-40 mix of galaxy and citra after fermentation. Once we had fine tuned the recipe we started our tour of the brewery visiting the hop storage area to rub some hops, what an experience that was, our hands were covered in resin and took quite some washing to get rid of the aroma.then we checked out one of the QA labs and went for a walk around the fermenters and grain storage area. We then went on to visit other areas of the brewery, we were impressed with their massive wet mill which has a glass pane so you can see what is going on inside it. At the end of the day it was back to the pub for more beers then a night out at a local restaurant for an awesome meal. The pub had DFH 90min and Ballast Point Sculpin pale ale on tap that made a nice change from the SN beers. After dinner we went back to one of the campers hotel room who had read Liam's ultimate beer list and had brought about 20 bottles with him in a big esky. Saturday morning we went to brew our beer in the pilot brewery, 10 barrels worth. Scott the brewer in charge was really knowledgable and I learned some stuff about oxidisation that is going to help me back at home. After lunch we jumped on the famous bar bike for more beer while peddling around the brewery. We checked out the hop farm and vege farm and then the giant legging and bottling line that bottles one million bottles a day......massive. After that we went to some more QA labs for some 3way blind tests that were pretty tough, one thing I learned was that instead of the usual cooked corn, I perceive DMS as garlic. After that we tried some oak aged SN beers, I really liked the quad. Then we were in for a treat, they took us down to "the cellar" to sample some celebration beers that had been single hopped, we tried centennial, citra, crystal and magnum hopped beers straight out of the bright tanks. We went to the gift shop and then back to the pub for more beers then the end to our camp. From the pub we went out to a for want of a better word "cowboy bar" where we had a great time. . So when our plane eventually arrives we are off to Russian river, we should be drinking Pliny the elder on tap by later tonight. That's all for now.

Browndog


----------



## Bizier (21/10/12)

So jealous.


----------



## Zizzle (3/11/12)

Pics?


----------



## bcp (3/11/12)

browndog said:


> Scott the brewer in charge was really knowledgable and I learned some stuff about oxidisation that is going to help me back at home.



It could help us all. (<=hint).


----------



## browndog (3/11/12)

OK, I'll try and get some pics and info up tonight, my mission this weekend is to get my new brewery up and running.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Florian (3/11/12)

bcp said:


> It could help us all. (<=hint).



I was just about to write something very similar!

Very interested on that info if you're happy to share, browndog.


----------



## rehab (4/11/12)

Florian said:


> I was just about to write something very similar!
> 
> Very interested on that info if you're happy to share, browndog.



Same here. I bet you picked up some great info! This has me looking forward to March next year for my own trip even more so now. Especially with a day in SD planned.


----------



## bconnery (4/11/12)

Personally after being spammed by Liam's facebook page for weeks I can do without any more pics. Bastards! 
Hard to think if two QLD brewers better suited for this particular trip though, well done fellas!


----------



## browndog (4/11/12)

Sorry Folks, I've been putting a heap of hrs into getting the new brewery up and running and have slacked off as far as AHB is concerned. Fear not, my assignment for tomorrow night is a full report. See you then.

-Browndog


----------



## cdbrown (7/11/12)

browndog said:


> Sorry Folks, I've been putting a heap of hrs into getting the new brewery up and running and have slacked off as far as AHB is concerned. Fear not, my assignment for tomorrow night is a full report. See you then.
> 
> -Browndog




You have received an F for this assignment :angry:


----------



## winkle (7/11/12)

A brown dog ate my homework


----------



## browndog (7/11/12)

An F.... but but but.. I really have been flat out, the other night I resized a heap of photos so the post won't take an age to load, I'll get them up after the kids have gone to bed.

promise.


----------



## kevo (7/11/12)

Honest... 

I ran out of gas. 

I... I had a flat tire. 

I didn't have enough money for cab fare. 

My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. 

An old friend came in from out of town. 

Someone stole my car. 

There was an earthquake. 

A terrible flood. 

Locusts! 

IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD!


----------



## browndog (7/11/12)

OK, we will kick off with Liam (center) with the Boys from San Diego, the big fella is a Grand Master and currently building his own Brewery, Rip Current Brewing. I hope we some of his beers out here.




Next we have the Tap house an restaurant, the food is awesome and there are about 20 beers on tap, A couple of the taps are rotated on a daily basis.



We took a tour of the brewery on foot and for obvious reasons can't post all the pics I'd like but here is the working hop freezer where we rubbed different varieties of hops and played with them like kids.






Dry hopping sacks, more of them later.




The bottling line was massive, they bottle 1 million bottles a day as well as doing kegs and cans.




Yeast propagation tanks.




This is a Torpedo being emptied.




The Pilot Brewery where we brewed our beer, a Brown IPA called Simmer Down Brown.




The Pilot Brewery controller program.




Taking the hops up to the Pilot Brewery for our brew, we bittered with simcoe and had late additions of centennial, cascade and simcoe and further additions in the hopback. After fermentation the beer will go through the torpedo loaded with 60/40 centennial and galaxy.




Loading up the hopback.




And me, hosing out the mash tun.




Here is the famous bike, it was bloody hard work peddling it for an out of shape bloke like me. Fortunately we were able to refresh ourselves with SN pale ale as we peddled around the brewery and out to the hop farm and organic vege garden.




A nice truck




What would a brewery tour without a glass of beer from the bright tank be. Liam caught me poking out my tongue at the world.




We got a real treat a trip to "the cellar" where they had celebration ale and celebration ale single hopped with all its hops, from memory there was magnum, crystal, centennial and Doh, I forget.




A nice drop with some nice growlers.




With Pliny the elder being $4 a bottle, why wouldn't you fill your fridge with it? (not ours, the San Diego boys)




Every evening when the taphouse shut we would head back to the San Diego boys motel room for tastings. They had brought an awesome selection of their beer stashes. if you look hard you might notice an aussie touch there.




These were the kind of beers we were drinking




And finally a shot of the beers we bought to bring home, you can't see the box of Sierra Navada Camp Beers we bought to bring home with us.




Oh yes, hop sacks..... 24 of them coming out the bottom of an empty fermenter.





Well that's about my 2mb limit gone, so I hope you all enjoy the pics.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Cocko (7/11/12)

Dear god, I hate you soo much!!

Looks amazing mate, well done and thanks for sharing!

:icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (8/11/12)

Cocko said:


> Dear god, I hate you soo much!!
> 
> Looks amazing mate, well done and thanks for sharing!
> 
> :icon_drool2:



Brewing on the new rig this saturday Cocko


----------



## winkle (8/11/12)

browndog said:


> Brewing on the new rig this saturday Cocko



Its been a long birth Browndog, I'm sure the _bling machine_tm will be worth it.
Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## Spiesy (8/11/12)

wow... f*cking wow :super:


----------



## lukiferj (8/11/12)

Looks amazing guys. Did you have any trouble with customs bringing that many beers back?


----------



## Spiesy (8/11/12)

I was thinking the same thing. 2.25L limit, per person, isn't it? Did you just have to pay duty? 


lukiferj said:


> Looks amazing guys. Did you have any trouble with customs bringing that many beers back?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/11/12)

Browndog I am so god damn jealous....

Please chuck up a post with the new rig details on it with plenty of photos!!!


----------



## Florian (8/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. 2.25L limit, per person, isn't it? Did you just have to pay duty?


Whenever I come back from NZ, once or twice a year, I have on one or two suitcases full of beer.

I get the 2.25l thing, but no one ever seems interested in the beer, even when I tell them. Might be just luck, I don't know.
Same on the way to NZ, I've come over there with two 5L kegs of beer in the luggage plus the full spirit allowance. No one cared.

I think into germany you can officially bring in spirits plus 16L of beer.


----------



## browndog (8/11/12)

lukiferj said:


> Looks amazing guys. Did you have any trouble with customs bringing that many beers back?



Customs Officer: How much beer have you got?

Us: about 24 bottles each.

Customs Officer: you know you are only allowed to have 2.25L per person.

Liam: Yeah but that's just spirits right?

Customs Officer: No, it includes beer too, now next time you go to the States remember that. Off you go and have a nice day.

And that was that, they didn't look in our bags or anything. A big win for us.


----------



## Cocko (8/11/12)

browndog said:


> Brewing on the new rig this saturday Cocko




Wow, you whipped that up in no time!  


you know the rules, pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Logman (8/11/12)

How were the SN beers in the bar off the tap, PA, Porter, Stout etc? :icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (8/11/12)

Logman said:


> How were the SN beers in the bar off the tap, PA, Porter, Stout etc? :icon_drool2:



The beers off the tap were so fresh (obviously) and very sessionable. There were no big bad west coast hop monsters and unfortunately Hoptimum wasn't on tap while we were there. When first arrived for a meet and greet and dinner in the arvo, I got into a shout with the San Diego boys and Liam. Being my birthday I was pretty geed up and at the end of the second shout I was ready to go one up on them. I quipped to one of the San Diego boys whos pint was about a 1/4 gone "would you like me to stick a teat over that for you" Bad mistake, after dinner I had 3 bigfoot barleywines at 10.5% in front of me. I thought bugger this I'm not going to put the Aussie boys in a bad light so I skulled one after the other. Needless to say, I really didn't remember the rest of the night at the taproom till closing nor the tasting session at the boys motel room after.


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/12)

:lol: 

Boys' motel room, hey?
Sounds like a scene from Pulp Fiction, hope Bruce Willis came to rescue you B)


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (9/11/12)

mate enjoyed your post this morning, great pictures!
In fact without your post I might be a few dollars better off but unfortunately I saw this on the way home and, well my wallet just sort of slipped out into the bottlo attendants hands...

So far trying the imperial pils. Imperial in this case seems to refer to the hops as its only 5 odd % ABV. Absolute cracker of a pils!


----------



## browndog (9/11/12)

Amazing, I just got home from a club meeting where Liam and I took a case of those camp beers. The Imperial Pilsner was a very nice drop and yes, the imperial bit had us thrown. The Imperial Red Ale is a Double IPA that is red in colour and was great too. The Floral IPA well, a floral IPA and the Oatmeal Stout taste more like a Foreign Extra, but at 9% I suppose you could excuse that.

edit spellun


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/11/12)

browndog said:


> Amazing, I just got home from a club meeting where Liam and I took a case of those camp beers. The Imperial Pilsner was a very nice drop and yes, the imperial bit had us thrown. The Imperial Red Ale is a Double IPA that is red in colour and was great too. The Floral IPA well, a floral IPA and the Oatmeal Stout taste more like a Foreign Extra, but at 9% I suppose you could excuse that.
> 
> edit spellun


I really enjoyed the red. Mind you if they had six packs of the pils about I'm sure it would have a strong market. Just about to pop the floral IPA. looking forward to this.
Any more pics of the trip to put up? Do it mate, loved living vicariously through you on this one.


----------



## browndog (10/11/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> I really enjoyed the red. Mind you if they had six packs of the pils about I'm sure it would have a strong market. Just about to pop the floral IPA. looking forward to this.
> Any more pics of the trip to put up? Do it mate, loved living vicariously through you on this one.



yeah, I'll have to go through and resize them, I'll get more up soon.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/11/12)

if your not already using it try paint.net
works a treat for when I take pics for the website..and free


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/11/12)

Last bottle of the selection :Oatmeal stout

It's fantastic, very much like the Colonial Baltic porter. pushing the RIS envelope...need my glass to warm up a touch I didn't realise this was a 9%er


----------



## Bizier (10/11/12)

Fugging cool Browndog! I am mean jealous.

I dig the title of the brown a lot.

How sweet the SN setup is! Their employees totally live the dream, and stuff like beer camp is creating new dreams.


----------



## Bizier (10/11/12)

Simmer Down Browndog


----------



## browndog (10/11/12)

Bizier said:


> Fugging cool Browndog! I am mean jealous.
> 
> I dig the title of the brown a lot.
> 
> How sweet the SN setup is! Their employees totally live the dream, and stuff like beer camp is creating new dreams.



Yeah, from what I saw and talking to them they all love being there and its just massive kudos to SN for running beer camps for the punters. Ours was #90.


----------



## rehab (10/11/12)

Awesome pics guys. So Jealous right now. Do you have any sweet tips from over there or do we need to know the secret handshake?


----------



## browndog (10/11/12)

stillinrehab said:


> Awesome pics guys. So Jealous right now. Do you have any sweet tips from over there or do we need to know the secret handshake?




I wish I could give you some great insights, however I didn't get much one on one time with the brewers. I did discuss long term beer stability at one stage and the brewer confirmed what a lot of the guys in the know here say and that is you have to be careful to guard against hot side aeration if you want your beer to stay fresh in the bottle. This includes splashing in the mash tun. In the labs they had phials of purified spoilage compounds. When we were given one to smell, half of us thought it smelled like cooked onions or garlic, it turned out to be DMS. So in the future, if a beer smells like garlic or onions, then I know it has DMS. Also, getting around to so many great breweries, I know what my beers have been lacking for an authentic West Coast IPA and know just how to tweak them.


----------



## Florian (11/11/12)

browndog said:


> When we were given one to smell, half of us thought it smelled like cooked onions or garlic, it turned out to be DMS. So in the future, if a beer smells like garlic or onions, then I know it has DMS.



Do you remember what the other half perceived DMS as? Or did they not pick up on it at all?


----------



## browndog (11/11/12)

Florian said:


> Do you remember what the other half perceived DMS as? Or did they not pick up on it at all?



Two said onions/garlic, one said cooked veges and the other (a BJCP Grand Master) was silent.


----------



## Zizzle (11/11/12)

Great stuff mate.

I did the Siebels 24 taint kit a while back with a bunch of local home brewers. Lots of interesting smells. Well worth the money.

I get Cooked Corn / veges out of DMS.

Don't forget to smell your own skin between taints to reset your senses a bit.

As for the current beer camp set, I find the stout and bit too much. Too much alcohol bite. And for the IPA, not bad, but there are more floral IPAs out there. 

The beer camp series used to have the face of the homebrewer on the label. Shame they don't do that any more.


----------



## felten (15/11/12)

Zizzle said:


> Don't forget to smell your own skin between taints to reset your senses a bit.


That's a bit of a reach isn't it?


----------



## Zizzle (17/11/12)

felten said:


> That's a bit of a reach isn't it?



Brewers Yoga. :blink:  :lol:


----------

